# A spring day in Boston - pic heavy



## SquarePeg (Apr 19, 2021)

Spent the morning in the Public Garden then went back for more at sunset on the Charles River Esplanade (2nd post).  It was nice to be out and everyone we saw seemed so happy to be outside enjoying such a beautiful day.  Feel free to offer comments and critique - there's a lot here so I'll number to make it easy.  I'm always looking to improve.  Especially on processing as I tend to go overboard sometimes.  Thanks!

1



Spring blooms at the Boston Public Garden by SharonCat..., on Flickr

2



Spring blooms at the Boston Public Garden by SharonCat..., on Flickr

3



Spring blooms at the Boston Public Garden by SharonCat..., on Flickr

4



Spring blooms at the Boston Public Garden by SharonCat..., on Flickr

5



Spring blooms at the Boston Public Garden by SharonCat..., on Flickr

6



Spring blooms at the Boston Public Garden by SharonCat..., on Flickr

7



Spring blooms at the Boston Public Garden by SharonCat..., on Flickr

8



Spring blooms at the Boston Public Garden by SharonCat..., on Flickr

9



Spring blooms at the Boston Public Garden by SharonCat..., on Flickr

10



Spring blooms at the Boston Public Garden by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 19, 2021)

11



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

12



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

13



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

14



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

15



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

16



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Nevermore1 (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm no good at offering critique but I do really like #11.  I'm hoping to be able to visit Boston once things start opening back up and get back to somewhat normal.  It's been on my list for a long time.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 19, 2021)

Showoff! Here you are posting 16 images at one time with not a single bad one in the set!


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 19, 2021)

Very nice set.....


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 19, 2021)

Nevermore1 said:


> I'm no good at offering critique but I do really like #11.  I'm hoping to be able to visit Boston once things start opening back up and get back to somewhat normal.  It's been on my list for a long time.



Thanks!  There is a lot to see and do around here - something for everyone.  Send me a PM if you ever get a trip planned.  I'm happy to recommend restaurants, photo spots and can also give you the run down on the good vs bad tourist stuff.  I think spring and fall are the best times to visit but if you don't live near the ocean at home then summer is also popular.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 19, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Showoff! Here you are posting 16 images at one time with not a single bad one in the set!



Thanks for the kind words.  Of course I only posted the good ones lol.  16 out of almost 400 is not that great but I had the dog with me and she was pulling at the leash trying to get the squirrels so I was pretty lucky to get what I got.  Except # 14 eek - that is not the one I meant to share.  The sky in that one is totally blown out.  Not sure how that one went awry.  I'll have to find the one I meant to post and add it later.  



Jeff15 said:


> Very nice set.....



Thanks...


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 20, 2021)

Lovely images. It looks like a beautiful place to hang out.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 20, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> Lovely images. It looks like a beautiful place to hang out.



Thanks!  It is a great city.


----------



## nokk (Apr 21, 2021)

wonderful set, especially 4 & 5.  i love boston too, just not the ride up through philly or jersey.


----------



## ntz (Apr 21, 2021)

lovely set .. I love how they are each connected to other via the pink colour ..


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 21, 2021)

nokk said:


> wonderful set, especially 4 & 5.  i love boston too, just not the ride up through philly or jersey.



Thank you.  4 is one of my favorites but 5 is more in line with what I usually shoot.  I’m lucky that Boston is just a quick 15 minute drive to the south or it could easily be an hour+ if there’s traffic!



ntz said:


> lovely set .. I love how they are each connected to other via the pink colour ..



Thank you.  The pink of the cherry blossom trees doesn’t last long here.  But we’ll soon be moving on to the red buds which are spectacular!


----------



## PJM (Apr 22, 2021)

This is a very nice set.  All are great compositions.  You've done Boston a solid on this one.


----------



## mjcmt (Apr 22, 2021)

Good stuff. 1 and 7 are above average and stand out for me.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 24, 2021)

That's a beautiful set. Looks like a lovely city.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 25, 2021)

PJM said:


> This is a very nice set.  All are great compositions.  You've done Boston a solid on this one.



Thank you I appreciate that coming from a fellow local!



mjcmt said:


> Good stuff. 1 and 7 are above average and stand out for me.



Thanks so much!



jeffashman said:


> That's a beautiful set. Looks like a lovely city.



Thank you!


----------



## rambler (Apr 25, 2021)

I noticed you use the Lensbaby velvet 56, probably my favorite lens for flowers.  Just read in the Boston Globe that tulips have been planted in the Public garden since the 1840s!  Beautiful photos!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 25, 2021)

rambler said:


> I noticed you use the Lensbaby velvet 56, probably my favorite lens for flowers.  Just read in the Boston Globe that tulips have been planted in the Public garden since the 1840s!  Beautiful photos!




Yes I do have the LB56 and agree it’s a great lens for flowers.  I didn’t have it with me that day but have used it many times for garden photography.  Most of the photos in this thread were taken with the Fuji 16-80 f/4.  It’s a great walk around lens and really excels at image stabilization if I’m hand holding.  I was about a week early for the full tulips but I wanted to catch the cherry blossoms before they were gone.  I may be back there tomorrow afternoon for a portrait session and will definitely bring the LB56 with me in case I have time for some tulip shots.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Apr 25, 2021)

One of the best sets I've seen on the forum.  Awesome photos.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 25, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> One of the best sets I've seen on the forum.  Awesome photos.



Wow thanks so much!  that’s very flattering as I think that there are many talented people who post here.  Much appreciate the nice feedback!


----------

